# Just wanted to say thanks...



## Prvonozac/Nick (Mar 7, 2006)

Wanted to say thanks to everyone for the emails and phone calls. It was really nice to hear from you. If anyone is out and about, I will be down at Kames on March 11 and 12 working for Quantum and the Rodmaker Shop on March 18 and 19 for Xcalibur, Booyah,Yum and Quantum. Come by and say hello. Also, I am new to OGF and would welcome any OGF members to stop by and introduce themselves. Look forward to seeing ya, Nick---


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

congrats and welcome to the site


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey nick good to see you on here, send me those pics when you get a chance, my family is really wanting to see em.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

hey nick how about those amistad weights? bet you wish you could be down there right now.


----------



## Prvonozac/Nick (Mar 7, 2006)

No doubt about that. Jamison, I just posted your 5 lber in the OGF photo gallery.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

awesome, hey when your ready to send em this is my AOL e-mail too.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Nick, there is a lot of talk on here about you (all good of course). Its good to see the man himself make an appearance.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Another pimp making it to the site- nice to see you here finally! 

I already put Culln' on notice for 2006 - your in my sights now too!!!  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Man- can I kill a thread or what!!! 

Pimp boys are to rock solid to get budged!!!
http://www.dobass.com/BASSPIMPS/PRVONOZACS/PRVONOZAC.html

I like dobass version better than that Skeeter Army  

Where you at Nicholas???

Nip


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome Nick, Congrats. on your Sam Rayburn tourn. Did you have to settle the kid down alittle on the way home? I know he was preety upset. But seem to melo out by the time he got home. I think he did alright for himself considering he wasn't incontrol of where to fish. congrats to you both.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Nick, Welcome to the site and great job out there in TX. See you out on the water.


----------



## Prvonozac/Nick (Mar 7, 2006)

Bassjerk, thanks for the support, I was really glad to see him do well. I know he thought he should have done better, but with what he was dealt he did the best he could. Thanks again, Nick--


----------



## Prvonozac/Nick (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Tritonbill, Nick--


----------

